# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm đi ăn tại Nha Trang

## heocoi

*Đồ biển*
Tới Nha Trang mà không ăn đồ biển thì cũng chưa phải đến Nha Trang. Vì vậy xin cung cấp cho các bạn một số địa chỉ ăn uống có uy tín về chất lượng và giá cả:


Đồ hải sản tươi sống giá rẻ các bạn hãy ghé đến quán Gió Biển – số 10 Phạm Văn Đồng (Trần Phú nối dài)-qua cầu Trần Phú khoảng 100m nhìn bên tay trái- quán vỉa hè nhưng ngồi cũng hay. Ở đây bán khá rẻ vì đây cũng là một trong những đầu mối thu mua hải sản có tiếng ở Nha Trang. Thực đơn ở đây khá đa dạng và phong phú, giá bình dân từ 15k- 45k/ dĩa; lẩu từ 55k đến 90k tùy loại. Bạn có thể tự tay lựa chọn và giao cho đầu bếp nấu.


Muốn bình dân hơn nữa, bạn có thể lui lại vài chục mét, rẽ trái ngay đèn xanh đèn đỏ khi vừa xuống chân cầu Trần Phú (qua đường Tháp Bà), dọc theo con đường này có rất nhiều quán vỉa hè bán đồ hải sản rất phong phú về chủng loại và giá cả như các quán: Long Vũ- quán ốc Hiền; quán ốc Cây Dừa; quán hải sản Xuân Anh …… Nhưng các bạn chú ý ở đây thì ăn là chính, nhậu thì không nên.

Nếu muốn làm vài ly với bạn bè thì có thể lui lại thêm vài chục mét nữa, hjhjhjhj…. lui hoài…, các bạn đi dọc theo đường bờ kè dưới chân cầu Trần Phú, có rất nhiều quán nhậu hải sản như Hoàng Long; quán Bền; Nha Trang quán ….. giá cả cũng được, vị trí thì good.

Nếu các bạn không muốn lui thì có thể thẳng tiến đi tiếp theo đường Phạm Văn Đồng (Trần Phú B) khoảng 1km, có rất nhiều quán hải sản nằm dọc theo đường. Nhưng ngoài này thì giá cả không chắc chắn là bình dân à nhen! Vì chủ quán phải trả tiền dẫn khách cho tài xế nữa. (không phải là quán nào cũng vậy nên tự mình đi mà đừng để taxi dẫn đi- khi muốn ăn Hải sản).

Nếu bạn là Vip muốn ghé nhà hàng sang trọng thì vài địa chỉ sau đây có thể làm bạn hài lòng:

-Nhà hàng Việt Phố - 18 Lê Đại Hành

-Nhà hàng Seafood- Ngọc Trai- đường Nguyễn thị Minh Khai.

LHSan_B1-Nhà hàng Ngọc Sương-  Hải Minh- ở khu 96 Trần Phú

-Nhà hàng Hải Đăng- Biển Ngọc- Thiên Phước ba nhà hàng này đi hơi xa (gần cuối đường Phạm Văn Đồng , nhưng cái hay là từ đây có thể ngắm thành phố Nha Trang rực rỡ ánh đèn vào ban đêm mà ít có nhà hàng nào có được)

-Nếu bạn có con nhỏ, bạn có thể đến nhà hàng Vườn Xoài- đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai. Nơi đây có một số trò chơi con nít như nhà banh, đu quay, bập bênh... nên bạn có thể an tâm mà ăn uống.

*Ăn cơm Nha Trang*
 Sau một ngày ăn hải sản đã ngán (chắc khó ngán quá hjhjhj) có nhiều món khác bạn có thể thử xem.  Ví dụ như cơm gà; bình dân thì có các quán ở ngã ba đường Yersin- Tô Vĩnh Diện (giá từ 15-20k), nếu muốn ngon hơn (tất nhiên giá cũng mắc hơn từ 60 đến 70k) thì các bạn có thể đến các quán như: Cơm gà Hai Chùa (08 Tô Vĩnh Diện); Cơm gà số 1 Phan Bội Châu; quán gà Huỳnh Lai (hỏi xe ôm- taxi).

*Bò nướng Nha Trang
*
Nếu chán cơm gà thì các bạn có thể chuyển qua ăn bò nướng Lạc Cảnh nằm ở 44 đường Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm. Quán này nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang về các món chế biến từ thịt bò, nhất là món bò nướng. ăn ở đây quần áo của các bạn phải chịu thêm chút mùi khói nhen! Vì nướng bằng lửa than mà! Nhưng mà cũng đáng để thử xem.
*
Nem nướng Nha Trang*
Tới Nha Trang các bạn cũng nên thử một món cũng nổi tiếng không kém đó là “nem nướng Ninh Hòa” (nhưng chủ yếu bán ở Nha Trang..hjhjhjh…). Thực ra thì cũng không phải nem chua nướng lên như các bạn tưởng đâu, đó là thịt nướng cuốn với bánh tráng và rau sống. Quán bán món này thì nhiều nhưng các bạn nên đến các địa chỉ sau thì ngon và phục vụ tốt hơn:

-  Quán nem Ngọc Tiên – đường Lê Thành Phương gần ngã sáu Nhà thờ núi

-  Quán nem Đặng Văn Quyên- đường Lê Lợi gần chợ Đầm.


 Cũng còn 1 quán khá lớn trên đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai tên Nhã Trang, nhưng các bạn không nên đến vì ở đây ăn không ngon lắm và phục vụ cũng không chuyên nghiệp.

*Để điểm tâm buổi sáng* 
Các bạn tha hồ lựa chọn rất nhiều món. Trước tiên là bạn phải thử món bún cá Nha Trang, món này có thể chưa sánh bằng bún cá Qui Nhơn nhưng cũng 8-10 với nhau. Để thưởng thức món này các bạn nên tới các quán như:

-Quán bún cá Loan nằm trên đường Ngô Gia Tự (ngã ba Trịnh Phong)

-Quán bún cá Mịn ở đường Bạch Đằng

-Quán bún lá- cá dằm ở số 6 Hàn Thuyên

-Quán 5 beo ở đường Phan Bội Châu (gần Chợ Đầm)

-Quán số 23 Yết Kiêu


 Xong món bún cá thì các bạn chuyển qua món “bún bò”.Tất nhiên thì ăn ở Huế thì mới đúng là bún bò, nhưng bún bò ăn ở Nha Trang thì cũng không thua kém nhiều. Các bạn cứ thử xem sao vì đây cũng là món điểm tâm chủ lực ở Nha Trang đó. Nếu các bạn muốn thử thì ghé các quán như:  

                      - Quán Nam Giao số 07 Thống Nhất

                     - Quán 100 Ngô Gia Tự

                     - Quán O Thi đường Phan Chu Trinh

                     - Quán bún bò trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám (đối diện khu liên cơ Nha Trang)

Đã nói đến bún thì cũng phải kèm theo phở. Phở nấu theo kiểu miền Bắc (bánh phở mềm) thì có các quán như Phở Hương Bắc cuối đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Phở bắc trên đường Quang Trung (gần ngã tư Lý Tự Trọng), Phở Hồng Giang đường Hoàng Hoa Thám (ngã tư Nguyễn Chánh). Còn các quán phở nấu theo kiểu miền Nam (hủ tiếu) thì nên ghé các quán Phở Hồng ngã Bảy Lê Thánh Tôn; Phở 70 Bạch Đằng; Phở 63 Lê Thành Phương; Phở Cần 82 Vân Đồn… còn nhiều nữa nhưng liệt kê không hết.

Nếu bạn muốn điểm tâm bằng buffect thì có thể đến nhà hàng của các khách sạn lớn như

-Khách sạn yasaka           : 60k/pax

-Khách sạn Logde             : 60k/pax

-Khách sạn Hải Yến          : 60k/pax

-Khách sạn Hải Âu            : 50k/pax

-Khách sạn Novotel           : 300k/pax

-Khách sạn Sunrise           : 400k/pax

Còn dùng cơm phần thì các bạn có thể ghé các quán cơm trên đường Hoàng Văn Thụ như Hải Hà hoặc Bình Minh hai quán này có cái hay là có rất nhiều loại mắm, khách có thể ăn tại chỗ hoặc mua về; hay quán cơm 22 Thái Nguyên, quán này tuy chuyên phục vụ du lịch nhưng giá cả phải chăng và cơm ngon.

*Đồ chay*
Riêng các bác nào ăn chay thì Nha Trang cũng có hệ thống các quán bán đồ ăn chay phục vụ tận tình và chu đáo, các bác có thể tham khảo sau đây:

                     -Quán chay Thiền Duyệt: Ngay trong chùa Long Sơn đường 23-10

                     -Quán Âu Lạc nằm trên đường Hoàng Hoa Thám

                     -Quán Bồ Đề nằm trên đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng

                     -Quán Thiên Ý nằm trên đường Yersin.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## ipad

các món ăn ở ĐN nhìn ngon quá

----------


## andynguyen

Chà chà, nhiều món ngon quá ta...

----------


## quanghuy00

tuyệt quá thèm nem nướng quá à

----------


## dung89

Vùng biển có khác, nhìn là thèm hải sản rồi

----------

